# What are your thoughts Tras dais



## Dana Young (Jan 26, 2011)

Any experiences good or bad?


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 26, 2011)

You mean "Tres Dias" ?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like what the church is suppose to already be.


----------



## Mackey (Jan 26, 2011)

What is it???


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 26, 2011)

I think he means "tres dias":

http://www.tresdias.org/


----------



## Dana Young (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry spelled it wrong it is tres dias.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 26, 2011)

???????????? please tell


----------



## Big7 (Jan 27, 2011)

None... Not worth thinking about!


----------



## Dana Young (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think it is a good thing as it is causing division in some churches and is shrouded in secrets. supposed to be about finding a spiritual connection with Christ. shouldn't you already have that if you have been saved? if so why is this neccessary? Some say it is being used to get people to accept the one world region of the end times. just wondering if anyone had any experience with it.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 27, 2011)

Never heard of it before, Looked around the web a bit and found some good and some bad said about it.
To be honest with you, I have no clue, but I think I will pass on it.


----------



## Crubear (Jan 27, 2011)

Tres Dias is a protestant version of the Catholic Cursillo. A similar program is the United Methodist Walk to Emmaus.

Like any program, people can take it way too far, but on the whole it's a great opportunity to reestablish your connection to God and Jesus. It's a reminder of who you are and whose you are.

It doesn't have secrets, at least in the way Dana implied, but it has a lot of surprises that can be made very special as you walk through the weekend. You can pretty much find out what goes on the entire weekend by doing a search on any of the above.

It isn't for everyone; just like all churches, Sunday Schools, education programs, etc. aren't for everyone. But everyone is invited. It won't "Fix" the broken, but it can help heal the hurt.

Dana, if you don't know about it, and you aren't connected to it, how did your comments help? Besides spreading dissention and false accusations? People need things like this to help them get over the aggravations of dealing with their Know-It-All brothers and sisters in Christ.


----------



## Dana Young (Jan 27, 2011)

I wasn't intending to make any comments to hurt anyone. I only stated my feelings on it. I have researched it and that is the basis of my decision. Please I am not trying to start anything and by no means am I a know it all God reveals new things to me every day and as any christian I should be growing in Christ as long as I am on this earth. That being said I am instructed by his spirit and when he warns  me in the spirit to stay away from it then thats what I do. I am just warning that there are wolves out there in sheeps clothing and everyone needs to try things by the spirit of God before they follow blindly the herd. I am not saying that tres dias is bad I am just saying it is not for me. Why? because God tells me to stay away from it. sorrry if I  affended anyone as that was not my intention. just trying to start an open discussion about the subject and laying my cards on the table.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 27, 2011)

If it is not for you. So be it.

But be careful that you're not like the tax collector who refused to go with Jesus. His name is not even mentioned in the Bible and yours might not be on the saintly rolls on either sides of the Pearly Gates.


----------



## Crubear (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Dana, appreciate the explanation. 

I went on an Emmaus Walk at a time when I most needed a reminder of whose I was. I've seen groups that make the experience their church, so I understand what you're referring to, but for the vast majority the weekend is exactly what's it touted as - a refresher course in Christianity.

The major focus through the entire weekend is "It's all about Jesus", and it's up to you to work and participate in your local church and community by sharing Jesus.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tres dias, Catholic Cursillo, walk with Emmaus, they all are  fundamentalist off shoot cults of the various religions - up front, since they seem to be vaguely Christian not much poor is said of them.  But like any sort of cult the introductory processes are generally accepted, and fairly innocuous, but once you progress down into the inner circles of the cult then things really start to get wacky, very secretive  and very demanding.


----------



## stickum (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow..from the comments i am reading none of you have attended a weekend at Tres Dias,as i have i will say this if things seem about Tres Dias to be secret it is only not to give away many surprises to those who attend over the course of the weekend. Tres Dias for me was a very powerful weekend for me,which you will be surrounded with the presence of God and people who will serve with a real servants heart. As i sit here and type this i went threw a weekend some 3 yrs ago.I am reflecting back on that weekend and how it changed my life and around 30 other men that weekend.


----------



## Crubear (Jan 31, 2011)

Jason, one brother to another... back up what you're saying with proof.

I've done the Walk to Emmaus, I've been on 6 teams, I'm good friends with people on the boards, and many others. All recognize Jesus Christ as Savior and Lord, listen and obey the Holy Spirit, and the only "Cult" thing they do is go to church.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 31, 2011)

Proof?  Personal experience and personal experience of others - proof - if you disagree with what I say, then you will not believe any proof I bring or offer. 

"All recognize Jesus Christ as Savior and Lord, listen and obey the Holy Spirit, and the only "Cult" thing they do is go to church."  That is what the Mormons do as well.

yeah the several days meeting is fairly acceptable - but the subgroups that have two week "retreats" and those that have secretive invitation only nighttime meetings through out the year is where the cult thing starts.

It is like the Masons - the 15 member lodge of good ole boy that tie on their aprons and meet a couple of times a month at the hall off the Beaverdale Road it is an organization maybe sort of a religion.  Got to the Grand Lodge of 1600 in New York City and work your way down to the inner circle then it gets to be a cult.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 31, 2011)

Sometimes I think we folks get a little too serious on this forum.


----------



## Crubear (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah Ronnie, we do. Sometimes though the misinterpretation of what is a good thing needs to be addressed.

Jason, what Tres Dias/Emmaus group are you talking about? Specifically. There are Gatherings every month and you're welcome to come sing, praise God, pray for and lift up concerns, and share Holy Communion with everyone else.

And you shouldn't denigrate an entire organization without having all the facts. The acts of a few don't color the rest.


----------



## jason4445 (Feb 2, 2011)

It is like I said the average meetings or retreats are fine - they accomplish the most important reason we create religions - they make us feel good about ourselves.  The monthly hours long meeting and especially the long weekend retreat are well designed by those who know how to do it, to make us feel better about ourselves.  Every discussion, verse read, song sung, prayer prayed, sermon given, and passion play or video observed is to accomplish that.  And that is all well and good, but in some areas the groups have subgroups that form off of them that become rather to very much culty.

My personal experience was right after I was married and went to a First Methodist Church I did that walk thing for a weekend at some North Georgia Methodist retreat place.  The only thing I really remember is it had a chapel whose alter end was built around a big rock sticking out of a hillside and someone was buried in the rock.  I have also over the years been told similar experiences by others and some that joined and later left.  I mean there was noting terrible no sacrificing animals or things like that - mostly participating in self sacrifice in dietary means for a period of time and doing things for a few hours that would be associated with something similar to wearing a camel hair shirt or a piece of sharp jewelry that would be uncomfortable but not cause injury for a couple of hours.  Rituals to self, nothing that would condemn or peril anyone else.

I kept up the meeting and soon was invited by several to come to special meetings help at their homes.  I went to the first one and they put on special vestments and brought out a big Bible. I was introduced as a novice and asked to put my right hand on it and swear that I would not reveal anything I saw or heard that if I did God could send me to Hades.  I just said I did not think I could take that oath and I was politely asked to leave and that was the end of it.

Not ever church group of these followings has these special meetings and many of those involved may not be asked to join, but each one of them in their own way has secretive off shoot groups whose rituals and doctrines equal those of any sort of cult out there.


----------



## Crubear (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for explaining Jason. That last group wasn't tied to the three day weekend in any way, shape or form - other than having atteneded the same weekend you did.

I'd have left to.


----------

